
High-Performance Java Persistence Tips (SQL) - based2
https://vladmihalcea.com/14-high-performance-java-persistence-tips/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/e3tj8y/14_highperform...](https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/e3tj8y/14_highperformance_java_persistence_tips/)

